# where is the best place to get casings for sausage?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna try my hand at making some deer sausage. Best place to buy casings in Pensacola? What kind of cost?


----------



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

go to your local meat market or meat wholesaler and ask for a "hank" of sausage casing....a hank is around $20


----------

